# paint repair



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I Have one question about paint repairs.

When I wanto to repair a scratch or a stone chip with a repair kit that got paint and laquer, should I fill all the stone chip or the scratch with the paint color and then a little of laquer, or should I just paint a little and then fill with the laquer?

some example










and then polish
thx


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

I would like to know too - My touch up paint has been sitting in the garage for 6 months while I've been trying to figure it out


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

No2 guys :thumb:


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Is there a guide for this anywhere? I too need to go this. I've read about sanding and polishing after, but dont know how to sand.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You need to use number two.

You first need to touch it in with the colour first, but be cautious as some colours do not cover as well, if this is the case leave it to dry then touch it in again with some more colour, leave this to dry for as long as possible, preferably over night, using something like a tooth pick to touch it in.

Then you need to apply laquer over it, touch it in with laquer, then leave it a couple of hours, then apply some laquer, this will give you a nice build of laquer. Now you need to leave it for at least a week to dry properly.

To polish, you will need to flat the areas with p3000 being very gentle and taking your time is also advise using a rubber block to wet flat them with, this will make sure it's a nice even flat finish, then once your happy with it, you can now start to polish it with your preferred compound/polish and hopefully you will be happy with the results.


----------

